# Des Moines, Iowa group seeks new members



## sircaren (Feb 17, 2004)

My D&D group is seeking some new members. We play mostly D&D, but sometimes mix in some other stuff, including non d20 based games. We meet on thursday nights from around 5 till about 10:30 - 11:00 on the east side at my house. Email if interested, or reply here.  We game in Des Moines, Iowa.

sircaren@hotmail.com


----------



## sircaren (Sep 4, 2005)

*Update*

We still have room for 1-2 more players, thought I'd bump this with an update.


----------



## eighteez (Mar 11, 2009)

you guys still gaming?


----------



## geminibob208 (Apr 14, 2013)

Any openings? 2 willing to play


----------

